
AI winter - nickb
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AI_winter
======
yters
AI is the soul of computer science. Computer science is essentially about
automating different aspects of our mind, and AI is the field of computer
science that comes up with new methods of thought automation. If AI truly ever
dies, then computer science is dead.

